# Yet another Obama supporter



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Sounds like a call to Bob an Tom's Mr. Obvious !


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Serious story (not a joke)
I was driving to one of the fields this morning and passed my republican congressman's office.
There were a bunch of old lady protestors out along the street with signs that said *"I have a uterus and I vote". *

I thought to myself, "how unfortunate".


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hard to believe how stupid people can be....have a buddy that is an optometrist, he said he has at least2-3 patients (obama supporters) a month come in and say "I don't think the doctor put enuf medicine in these glasses cause I can't see good at all". They r serious....or the congressman (maybe O's uncle) that said he was concerned the island may tip over....how do they get through life.....


----------

